# Autotrail - Breaking news



## themariners (Mar 11, 2007)

Dear All.

This evening in our local telegraph, Autotrail have layed off another 53 workers at the Grimsby factory.

I feel sorry for anyone who is waiting for a motorhome to be built, i am sure this will have an impact on delivery.

We have heard that only 9 vans will be built in a week where as 30 were being built.
I thought someone had said that at the NEC this year they had a full order book worth millions of pounds.

Good Luck anyone who has one on order.

Sue


----------



## tresrikay (Nov 21, 2006)

I feel that soon many of us will soon be owners of classic, no longer in production motorhomes.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Autotrail*

Hi

From memory about 50 people were recently laid off - that was then about a quarter of the workforce according to press reports. Another 50 going has effectively cut the work force in half from it's previous levels.

What a rotten time of year for this sort of news.

Russell


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Spoke to AutoTrail this morning, 99 gone already including half of the after sales team.
Nobody knows where the chop will fall next.
Gerry


----------



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

*Autotrail - Breaking news*



GerryD said:


> Spoke to AutoTrail this morning, 99 gone already including half of the after sales team.
> Nobody knows where the chop will fall next.
> Gerry


Hi,

This does not seem to have raised too much in the way of comment, is this the shape of things to come.

What do you think, are the cut backs due to lack of customers or problems with finance.

I am not A/T managements best friend, but this must be bad news for the UK companies in general, will the importers fair better, can they ride out the storm.

Maybe, they have some quality/customer service issues to address but I do hope A/T can hang on.

Les.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Autotrail made a bad mistake by going 100% Sevel based. Historically they were a company who built traditional nice vans on quality base chassis, Mercedes being their classic base vehicle. I should know as I have one.
But the fall of the pound against the Euro SHOULD be doing UK manufacturers a favour as all continental vans are now more expensive.

What will the NEC and February bring I wonder?

Hope this lack of general confidence soon goes.

We need an Obama effect in the UK to boost spirits.

C.


----------



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

*Autotrail - Breaking news*



CliveMott said:


> Autotrail made a bad mistake by going 100% Sevel based. Historically they were a company who built traditional nice vans on quality base chassis, Mercedes being their classic base vehicle. I should know as I have one.
> But the fall of the pound against the Euro SHOULD be doing UK manufacturers a favour as all continental vans are now more expensive.
> 
> What will the NEC and February bring I wonder?
> ...


 In agreement with you Clive, I am not sure what I expected when this
was first raised, but it seems not that news worthy just another 99 people chucked out of work. Is that worrying? or just another step toward the predicated 3 million with no work by next year.
Les.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

One has to ask how many are workers -producing vans or office staff?If order books are full then they must surely keep on people who make the vans or put some office staff back on the shop floor. :wink: 
terry


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Several months ago I predicted a slowdown in trade and that many small businesses would fail. We supply industries and had noticed a slowdown some six months ago. Our profit is down by over 60%. Some regular customers have closed, and many are on short time. The other half of our workforce is my son in lawand the thoughts going thro my head are, should i tell him to try for another job or should i take the oportunity to RETIRE


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I was in the car trade as a small independant for many years and still retain many contacts in the industry,yesterday three local establishments put people on short time effective Monday. One man i spoke to yesterday is between a rock and a hard place 22 years as an independant now consistently losing money,he has cut back to one salesman one mechanic and a car cleaner on an as required basis, he is taking no wages. If he closes the doors he will have to dispose of 40 vehicles, he will have rates of £150pw insurance and electric to maintain alarms ect. the option which has always been to sell for building land has vanished. Altogether a familiar scenario to many i fear.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I think Autotrail are being smart in looking forward and cutting their costs accordingly. Better to do this and survive rather than not move with the times and then have it all go pear shaped for everyone.

It is really bad for those that are laid off but could be worse for everyone (staff, suppliers, support, sales etc) if they don't do this.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Oh dear that is a shame. I feel sorry for those loosing their jobs, espcially in the run up to Christmas.

I do hope Auto-trail survive.


----------



## henry5 (May 7, 2008)

hi all I was at the factory in grimsby yesterday to inspect the repairs to nobbys and henry5 motorhomes. After the year of frustration we have had with old brownhills and autotrail and having no other option than to accept a repair to our delaminated floors

We were met by Mark Atkinson and the technician that repaired the vehicles. We were pleasantly surprised by the attentive and seemed like very sincere service we received. My wife and I both felt that they actually cared and sympathised with our plight and really wanted to help us. We felt that we received better service from them than the managing directors

If Marks proposals on customer service are allowed to be carried out and they can survive the credit crunch it would be a big step forward for customer service at Auto Trail .

There are still a couple of outstanding items to be addressed before we will accept the vehicles to be returned

henry5


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Does this mean the service will suffer. Ahem


----------

